# Infill enthusiasts?



## JBark (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a lot of hand tools that I've collected over the years, including a good number of Stanley handplanes acquired at the flea markets of southeastern Pa. I will not, however, leave this earth until I make myself a dovetailed infill plane.

I'm new here and was wondering if anyone else shared this desire?

John


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

*Ouch ! . . .*

LOL ! I've got a "mutt" plane BIL got me for Christmas that he was told was a "treasure" (we KNOW how THAT goes). Anyway I'm in the process of removing the ribs from inside the body and figuring out how to stuff it. LOTS of figuring ! There are one or two sites that show how to start from scratch and dove-tail the bodies (metal sole to metal cheeks). Kits also. I think it was just Google "infill plane". The scary part is the parts if you don't have the machining capability. Just the lever cap SCREW is $ 80.00 ! But, you know GI, one of these days that body is going to give me the stink-eye and I'm going to assualt it.


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

I've read that the Sheppard Tool is out of business. They sold over 1000 kits while they were in business. Anyone know where I could find a kit that someone bought and just never got around to finishing? I'd like something like a Norris A5


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Steve

Here is one of my to-do on lever caps and screws ... without a lathe ..

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMa...aps and Lever Cap Screws in the Backyard.html

And Boondocker, here is a "kit" infill that will cost you next-to-nothing ...

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A_Galoots_infill_smoother.html

Hope this helps!

Lots of other "goodies" on my site.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

that's a GREAT site and a very clear tutorial. Thanks


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

*Derek . . .*

I think it was you that started me down the "fitting, coin & epoxy" slippery slope ! BIL has me settled on useing JB Weld but I'm thinking of substituting some sort of ceramic button ( kind of like a ceramic pull knob or some-such) for the coin. Kinda still in the thought proccess. Besides, theres still the issue of re-working the body first. BIL also wrks for the "Lectric Co. and is trying to scare up a chunk of brass for the cap.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm not understanding what the term infill is referring to. Is it the way the plane is made, because it has wood filling in all the voids? Or is it what the plane is designed to be used for?
Chris


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

*Pretty much . . .*

LOL ! Among us lesser mortals I've heard the beast called "stuffed". The "lever cap" is a solid design with only a "thumb" type screw. The depth adjustment is quite the contraption. Oh, did I mention "buns" ? Infills are another, deep, dark sub-culture of the, already, deep dark world of the hand plane. Another level of the slippery slope if you will.


----------

